# new to T shirt printing hope someone can help me



## furbald (Mar 2, 2015)

hi there I'm having probs with taking the image from the internet it prints onto my A3 film ok but the lines are very pixelated can anyone recommend some good software to use to smooth the lines out i use gimp at the moment i was looking at buying photoshop and don't mine paying the money but would like to no if it work before i shell out the cash.many thanks and hope theres some help out there this forum has helped me a lot since i started lol


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

furbald said:


> hi there I'm having probs with taking the image from the internet it prints onto my A3 film ok but the lines are very pixelated can anyone recommend some good software to use to smooth the lines out i use gimp at the moment i was looking at buying photoshop and don't mine paying the money but would like to no if it work before i shell out the cash.many thanks and hope theres some help out there this forum has helped me a lot since i started lol


Hey,

Please upload the image or reply with a link so we can check out the image - I imagine that this will help us provide a solution for your pixelated lines. We may want to explore other options than photoshop once we know your situation a little better.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Jpegs on the internet are low resolution and will not print well without modification. If it's an image that can be vectorized, that would be the best solution. As Marc said, if you post the image we can better determine how to go about it.


----------



## DBurke (Nov 9, 2011)

Could be resolution is to low image should be at 300 dpi in actual size to your print area.


----------



## themuntzson (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea agreed it's def a dpi issue. Where's the picture?


----------



## Iroqnroll (Nov 27, 2014)

Try Inkscape, it's a free download, ive been learning it, and it does wonders cleaning up images into vector files, lots of tutorials on youtube to help learn it


----------



## furbald (Mar 2, 2015)

i shall upload an image today thanks for all your help.


----------



## furbald (Mar 2, 2015)

well iv got a pic but for the life of me i can't find how to upload it to the site iv followed the advice on screen but iv not got a manage button for some reason lol anyone no why


----------



## SeaBear (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't know if I'm alone in this, but I very seldom print from a raster image (JPG, PNG, TIFF, etc). We vectorize nearly everything. There's good software to help with it or Corel Draw comes with an auto tracing application. Worst case you can find someone to outsource it to that will charge $5-10. The quality and flexibility of having vector will save lots of headaches over time.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

SeaBear said:


> I don't know if I'm alone in this, but I very seldom print from a raster image (JPG, PNG, TIFF, etc). We vectorize nearly everything. There's good software to help with it or Corel Draw comes with an auto tracing application. Worst case you can find someone to outsource it to that will charge $5-10. The quality and flexibility of having vector will save lots of headaches over time.


The only raster images I print are photographs and illustrations with either shading or complex detail (hatching, etc.) If you need to print a raster it's important to first convert it to a monochrome bitmap (most customers will send it as RGB) or in the case of grayscales, a postscript file with halftone settings.


----------

